# Indi doing Agility.



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll just edit this to add videos, rather than continually making new threads...Less annoying.

YouTube - Indi, learning to fly

This is us today, having a blast as usual. :mullet:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, I'm really interested, it says since I have copy written music in the video, people in Georgia can't watch it...

If you're in Georgia will you please let me know if you can see it or not? Thanks! I'm very


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not in Georgia - but I can see it! I love watching agility, Indi looks like he's having a blast!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Go, Indi! 

We are going to our first Intro to Agility class tomorrow... I'm excited!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in Georgia and I can see it fine. Someone is full of it. Good video.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Glad you all can see it! Is Georgia by chance a country somewhere in the world? Perhaps youtube is referring to Georgia - a country, rather than Georgia the state.

mischiefgrrl - Yep, Indi just glows when she's 'at work'. By work I totally mean agility and anything that involves toys lol. I love watching agility too! :] I'm sort of crazy about it 

missusmac - Tell me how it goes if you get the chance! It's so fun I hope you enjoy it with your pups! Personally, I have to say it's the most rewarding thing I've ever done with my dogs. The environment at trials is awesome! I'm still in starters classes with Indi right now as we just started competing, I have to say, every trial we have been to has had friendly people clapping and cheering for every dog and handler who gets out there. It's awesome, to say the least :] 

rfd - Thank you very much for the compliment, I'm just getting into making these videos...It's kinda hard picking music that matches :] Glad to know it can be seen in Georgia though!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

The dog community, as a whole, seems to be very friendly... he hasn't taken any classes for a few months, but now that he's almost 8 months old I think it's high time he gets a "job"


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Also, I'm really interested, it says since I have copy written music in the video, people in Georgia can't watch it...
> 
> If you're in Georgia will you please let me know if you can see it or not? Thanks! I'm very


I´m from Lisbon , Portugal, and i can´t see it


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

DARN. D: I'll upload it to photobucket then and I give you that link. :] Hopefully I won't get any crap from them about copy written music that is all over the freaking internet anyway. D:<

DARN. D: I'll upload it to photobucket then and I give you that link. :] Hopefully I won't get any crap from them about copy written music that is all over the freaking internet anyway. D:<

So, it's taking photobucket an incredibly long amount of time for me to upload the video..But I'm determined to make it available to all who would like to see it. Since I have all this extra time on my hands, I'll just have a go at showing off my pack.

This is my family. :]

Pooper gremlin ears

















She would appreciate it if you'd throw the stick.









That's their "Do it do it do it do itttttt" look.









Superhero Indi









Apparently her tail is called a "Gay tail" in the conformation world...I happen to like her tail and think it is indeed very "gay" (happy)









Puck, the super model.









Tucker, my dad's souldog.









Kiera's favorite kitty friend.









Paris Mal Wesscka. We just call her Paris or Wes or Wessicka, or scka...She's got a lot of names.









Preston at Zilker Park Kite festival.

I've got about a zillion more, they're on the other computer, I'll go get those later.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

What a great and gorgeous pack you have there! I look forward to more videos. I could watch agility alllll day. I love watching Tanis do it and may train Tiffa when she's older.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Aww, have fun with them! :] Maybe post some vids or pics whenever you've got time. I'd love to see, I'll watch just about anything agility related too. 

Ya, I think they're gorgeous as well, maybe a little goofy looking too. :lol:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

YouTube - Opening Sequence, Practice 2/16/11
Tonight's practice. :] It's horribly blurry because my phone cannot seem to take decent quality videos in the dark. :/ Really wish my camera wasn't broken!!

Details which are also on youtube page:
"First time, everything was good, the fourth tunnel I sent her into the 'wrong' entrance. Caught myself, my feet were pointed completely to the left. The tunnel was okay to enter from either side so in a competition it would have been clean, but because of the way it was set up to the dog walk I chose to send her into the far right entrance to give her a good line up and speed on the DW. Second time we got it right, she went over the a-frame as a bonus, not something I necessarily meant for her to do. Third time was perfect just tried from it on the opposite side as I had been from the second tunnel to the third tunnel. I'm completely exhausted. Wish I had video of the second half and all of it put together, but my mother got tired of waiting around and went to sit in the car. :["


----------

